# Bye-Bye Mr. American Flyer



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Xxxxx


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sniff ... sniff ... 

I think I need a tissue ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Sniff ... sniff ...
> 
> I think I need a tissue ...
> 
> TJ


Maybe a whole box would be better.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's his best yet!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think you deserve a bottle!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reckers said:


> i think you deserve a bottle!





timboy said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Over my head? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Here you are.

View attachment 6462


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Lookie! It's got Big Ed's picture on it!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Lookie! It's got Big Ed's picture on it!!!!




everyone loves Winnie the pooh bear.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hmmmmm...........*

I guess that, "Turn-About" is not, "Fair-Play!"hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------

